# Como operar con Wayland

## natrix

Hola a todos:

Estoy probando Wayland con Plasma pero no logro tenerlo operativo: ingreso con mi usuario Plasma-Wayland pero cuando ingreso solo obtengo una pantalla negra que no aceptar órdenes. Cosas que hice siguiendo la wiki:

- Cargué la USE=”wayland” y volví a actualizar el sistema.

- Tengo instalado las dependencias wayland en Qy y Plasma, entre ellos qtwayland; wayland-protocols y kwayland-integration.

- Por otro lado, como uso nvidia instalé gui-libs/egl-wayland

Todo lo anterior en diferentes instancias.

Me olvido de algo? Como puedo avanzar más allá de la pantalla negra?

Por otro lado, todavía no lo estudié pero, como implemento wayland en cinnamon?

Muchas gracias

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba a arrancar plasma con startx:

Elimina del inicio de openrc xdm o display-manager si usas alguno de ellos

Configura tu archivo .xinitrc con 

```
exec dbus-launch --exit-with-session startplasma-x11
```

arranca con startx

----------

## DraGo85

 *natrix wrote:*   

> Hola a todos:
> 
> Estoy probando Wayland con Plasma pero no logro tenerlo operativo: ingreso con mi usuario Plasma-Wayland pero cuando ingreso solo obtengo una pantalla negra que no aceptar órdenes. Cosas que hice siguiendo la wiki:
> 
> - Cargué la USE=”wayland” y volví a actualizar el sistema.
> ...

 

¿Que tal los avances natrix, hay poca participación en este foro de español, a ver si actualizas el hilo explicando todos los pasos para conseguir el mejor rendimiento posible, y sobre todo, espero que lo consigas.

----------

## papu

wayland en plasma solo funciona con el sddm  no se si lo usas

 :Smile: 

----------

## natrix

Hola a todos!!!

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas y aportes!

Sobre algunos puntos mencionados, uso SDDM y systemd.

Estuve revisando el tema y me parece que hay mucha afinidad con el uso de "x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers". Reajustando por este lado pude pasar la pantalla negra del sddm, ahora puedo ingresar a mi usuario pero en la pantalla no se distinguen las figuras (barra, lanzador, iconos, escritorios, etc) y aparecen como mezcladas, con colores cambiados y formas poco reconocibles. Muy raro...

Que más puede ser?

Saludos

----------

## papu

 *natrix wrote:*   

> Hola a todos!!!
> 
> Muchas gracias por sus respuestas y aportes!
> 
> Sobre algunos puntos mencionados, uso SDDM y systemd.
> ...

 

yo se que sddm es lo que te permtite wayland yo tenia lightdm y no sabia porque no me funcionaba hasta que puse sddm por casualidad, de todas formas si usas nvidia mal asunto yo uso amd y openrc

saludos.

----------

## natrix

Hola!

Regresé a Nouveau y obtuve un avance, ahora paso el SDDM, entra al escritorio plasma, pero de freeza al primer uso!!!

Por el momento desinstalé gui-libs/egl-wayland, debo dejarlo?

que USE debo usar en mesa con estos cambios?

Alguna idea de que me falta?

Gracias!!!

----------

## natrix

Hola:

Agrego la salida de journalctl antes de reiniciar la PC:

 *Quote:*   

> jun 24 01:19:43 natrix plasma_waitforname[886]: org.kde.knotifications: WaitForName: Service was not registered within timeout
> 
> jun 24 01:19:43 natrix dbus-daemon[719]: [session uid=1000 pid=719] Activated service 'org.freedesktop.Notifications' failed: Process org.freedesktop.Notifications exited with status 1
> 
> jun 24 01:19:43 natrix dbus-daemon[719]: [session uid=1000 pid=719] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.Notifications' requested by ':1.42' (uid=1000 pid=1041 comm="/usr/bin/kded5 ")
> ...

 

----------

## natrix

Hola a todos!

Tuve un avance es este tema, quitando la USE "gallium" en mesa pude ingresar al escritorio y usarlo.

Ahora tengo un nuevo problema: todo se mueve muy lentamente!

Si alguien le pasó lo mismo, por favor que comente. Gracias!!!

----------

